# موقع يحتوي على مشاريع في الهندسة الكيميائية



## بريق ألماس (29 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخواني هذا موقع أخر دعما لموضوع أخي المشرف مهندس المحبة وهو عبارة عن موقع يحتوي على عدد من مشاريع في الهندسة الكيميائية 

http://www.che.cemr.wvu.edu/publications/projects


أتمنى أن ينال على أستحسانكم


----------



## desalination (30 نوفمبر 2009)

thanks full


----------



## بريق ألماس (1 ديسمبر 2009)

most welcome


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (1 ديسمبر 2009)

ممممممممششششششششكككككككككوووووووووووووررررررررررررررر


----------



## بريق ألماس (2 ديسمبر 2009)

العفو ومرحبا بك


----------



## علي عبد الوهاب فرج (1 مارس 2011)

_مشكور على هذا الجهد_


----------



## m.tegani (4 مارس 2011)

10 x


----------



## m.tegani (4 مارس 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## وردة السودان (7 مارس 2011)

_ارجو المساعده فى بحث عن وصف ومخطط لعملية تصنيع الاسبرين_


----------



## safa aldin (10 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_ahmed_mahrous (8 مايو 2011)

thnx


----------



## farouq dabag (12 مايو 2011)

شكرا اخ العزيز على هذه الجهد


----------



## الا صلاتي (15 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## الا صلاتي (15 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## K.Manohran (17 مايو 2011)

شكرا ويعطيكم العافية


----------



## mami1 (25 نوفمبر 2011)

شكككررررررررررررررر


----------



## بو حمزه (26 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير أرجوا ان يتم تثبيت الموضوع للأهمية


----------



## احمد البدوي يعقوب (28 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور أخي الكريم ... جزاك الله عنا خيراً


----------

